# 20 Long



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

I have a couple of empty and unused tanks so im thinking of putting a snake in my 20 long. Are western hognose snakes good for beginners and are they a good choice for a snake if you want to hold it alot? Would a 20L be big enough for a hognose? As for equipment I would get a under tank heater and for substrate either paper towles, aspen, or astro turf. Do I need a basking lamp for addtional heat too or is the UTH enough? Also a bowl big enough for it to soak in and some hide boxes and branches or stuff. Does this soung like a good list what else do I need? If Hognoses aren't good first snakes what are?

steve


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ball Pythons are good 1st snakes


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

As for western hognose I am not positive on everything on them. But I am not sure if you are aware but they have very low toxic venom. It's ineffective against larger prey but it's still something you should be aware of, because people die from bee stings and this snaked venom it mist likely more potent. I am not trying to be a kill joy but it would be bad to see you have an allergic reaction and get hurt. As for bedding aspen because these snakes need places to hide under the subtrate. You should put some logs in there for housing and the bowl of water you had that all right. As for additional heat hognoses only need a day time temp over around 80 degrees or so so maybe a basking area at 85 MAX if you want to add one. But normal lighting with 80 deg. temp should be good enough. You could start off with this, because I have been told they are find beginner snakes, but I recommend ball pythons. Very nice snakes, easy to care for and really no hassel at all. Heres a link below for a caresheet on ball pythons. It's a very brief caresheet but to the point. Ball Python Info


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

just get a ball pyhton...that 20l an all that equip is perfect for 1


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Kenyan Sand Boas are sweet too! They can live in a 20 for life.


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

How bad does a bite from a ball python hurt?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Try some milksnakes or kingsnakes.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

steve15 said:


> How bad does a bite from a ball python hurt?


Ive never been bitten, but Im sure it depends on how 
big the snake is. Being bitten by a bp is a very rare thing.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> just get a ball pyhton...that 20l an all that equip is perfect for 1


Yeah, to begin, but not for life.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I can tell you that a bite from a young milk/king does not hurt, it's just annoying.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Try some milksnakes or kingsnakes.


california kingsnakes and milksnakes aer cool try em

or you can get a corn snake but that might need a bigger tank


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Those hognose snakes bite alot ive heard..I agree, ball pythons are like the perfect beginner 
snake


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

king red belly said:


> Those hognose snakes bite alot ive heard..I agree, ball pythons are like the perfect beginner
> snake


I stayed away from the hognose because they had venom and I wouldnt feel comfortable holding one. I went with a ball python u can see here a thread about my first feeding.

steve


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Ball Pythons are good 1st snakes


totally agree


----------



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

werdna said:


> Ball Pythons are good 1st snakes


totally agree
[/quote]

Yeah so far he has been great. Every time I have handled him he hasn't tried to bight me or anything. I'm glad I went with a ball python. Thanks to everybody for helping me make my decision


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what bout garter snakes


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

yea alot of ppl keep there bp's in 10_gal for awhile, a 20 would be great , and there great snakes for beginners and everybody


----------

